# Fresh dead shrimp



## Harber1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Who sells fresh dead shrimp bait in Gulf Shores?


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Have you tried Hooked Up Bait & Tackle at the foot of the bridge?


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

Harber1 said:


> Who sells fresh dead shrimp bait in Gulf Shores?


Come see us today, we are shrimpers in Pensacola. We sell fresh bait size shrimp in 16oz containers for $2/each
Facebook “SHRIMP NYMPH”
Cell 850-554-2004
OPEN AT 11AM DAILY CLOSES SUN


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

Sorry I missed the gulf shores part. But we aren’t to far away and we have great prices.
$2 each or 6 for $10


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Shrimp-Nymph said:


> Sorry I missed the gulf shores part. But we aren’t to far away and we have great prices.
> $2 each or 6 for $10





Shrimp-Nymph said:


> Sorry I missed the gulf shores part. But we aren’t to far away and we have great prices.
> $2 each or 6 for $10


Where are you located in Pensacola?


----------



## LivinTheDream (Apr 15, 2013)

Harber1 said:


> Who sells fresh dead shrimp bait in Gulf Shores?


Hooked Up has fresh dead and live shrimp


----------



## Shrimp-Nymph (Apr 11, 2020)

Big E Nuff said:


> Where are you located in Pensacola?


On the strip Lillian Hwy between Blue Angel Pkwy and Fairfield Dr. -600 Carondelay Dr We are commercial shrimpers and sell direct to the public. All shrimp are caught locally here in Pensacola Bay. We are are closed Sun and Mon this week. Will open Tuesday- Saturday at 11am daily. My wife handles the sales, her number is 850-554-2004. Call or just come by.


----------

